# Come see the new Murano...



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Come see the new Murano SUV before anyone else at the 1st Annual Mossy Performance Car Show. It's just one of the many things to check out. Smell the rubber at the burn out contest, buy a burger from the Oceanside High School Cheerleading Squad, win something in the raffle, see the vendor displays, meet the staff of Nissan Performance Magazine.

Saturday October 5th, 9am - 4pm.

Don't forget to register to show your ride. Registration page


----------

